# Whisper Chipper engine?



## texasmtb (Oct 17, 2005)

I recently bought an older ('74 or so) Whisper Chipper. I can't find any information on the engine as to what it is (manufacturer/model). Any ID plates have been painted over many times and I can't get anything off them. It's a 4-cylinder gas engine. It has a Rockford manual clutch, in case that helps determine what the motor is. It's a "chuck and duck" but I suppose anything this old would be. Can someone tell me what engine this might be?
My immediate need is to replace the radiator hoses, but I suppose it's a matter of time before I need something else.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Davidsinatree (Oct 17, 2005)

texasmtb,
I also have a older chuck & duck. 70's asplundh 4 cyl ford 172ci. These are very good long lasting power plants. I also have owned a 4 cyl ford 192ci on a chipper and it looked the same as the 172ci on the outside. Takes the same tune up parts. 
These are tractor motors. I buy my parts from tractor supply or if I need alot of stuff I will order from a place called '' the company'' they carry ford parts at low cost. Do a search to find there web site.
Can you post some pics.

Here are a few pics of my motor....this is the 172ci ford.

:Eye:


----------



## texasmtb (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks David! I'm almost ashamed to post pics of mine after seeing your clean engine, mine's held together with baling wire and grime. It was a great deal for $1,500 though - it chips like a demon. I'll try to get some pics this evening. Your radiator is different than mine, I can tell that much. 
Jim


----------



## Stump Man (Oct 17, 2005)

I have had a few 4cy and 6cy Ford engines on chippers and you can get the parts from NAPA


----------



## Davidsinatree (Oct 17, 2005)

If your engine is good and drum bearings are good. You got a great deal. 

How do your knives look? are they sharp? If not I would pull them out and service them. If you have any ?? about servicing knives PM me or post...been there done that.

One of the first things I do when I buy a chipper is pull the knives & bed knife out and clean everything and replace ALL bolts with anti-sieze lube, I've seen a few chippers that had knives installed by morons that dont know what they are doing. Its good to know what makes your machine tick anyway. Its EXTREAMLY important to have good knives, bed knife, new grade 8 bolts every time with anti-sieze installed properly for balance.
I set my knife gap at .015 to .020 chips like a dream....and knives last long time.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 17, 2005)

Could be a White industrial engine, I had a old whisper that was powered by a straight 4 cyclinder gas engine made by White industrial, think it was very similiar to Ford, but the exhaust pipes and muffler were set up to point down not up like in the pics. Long lasting durable engines, held almost 7 quarts of oil in the crankcase. Napa should be able to match up any hose you bring them.


----------



## texasmtb (Oct 17, 2005)

*pics*

Here are a few pics. Don't be misled by the diesel engine type air cleaner on top, it was put on by the previous owner. It is a gas engine. I found a number stamped on the block: V40-2000 300 Does that mean anything?

I took out the cutter bar and checked the blades not long after I got it. Only the one corner was used on the cutter bar and the blades looked good. I rotated the bar and set the gap at about .032 average, which is what the manual I have says. The gap is a little confusing because of the angles involved. I just used a .032 feeler gage and tweaked until it started to drag when I rotated the drum. The blades weren't quite even but I didn't mess with them. They were only .005 or so different.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Davidsinatree (Oct 17, 2005)

That does not look like a ford. Dadatwins is probly right about it could be a white. I dont know anything about them.

Looks like a good solid machine. Be carefull...have fun.


----------



## DDM (Oct 17, 2005)

Post those pictures at Http://www.ytmag.com
Someone there will know what it is. It could be a continental they are primarily used in forklifts,Generators Ect.Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 18, 2005)

Whatever it is it looks great for a $1500 machine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2015)

I also have an older asplundh whisper chipper with serial # c2019r4 with a Ford 306 motor. Dies anyone know where I can find parts??


----------



## Mowingman (Dec 20, 2015)

I have never heard of a Ford 306. I have seen a lot of 300 cu. in., 6cyl engines used in that application though.
Jeff


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Dec 20, 2015)

Its either a 300 L6 or a 302 V8. I have a manual that will help. If you email me I'll send it to you.
Parts are easier enough to get. He's an engine parts lift below.
Is there something in particular you need?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2015)

well the I.d. # I took from the block is ebp-6015-l. It's a straight 6 cylinder motor. That's where my mechanical knowledge ends. Caltreeequip, my email is [email protected]. I am looking for knives and drum bearings for this machine and don't have a clue where to get them


----------

